# hi all expats in egypt



## sameh-mohamed (Apr 27, 2009)

hi all expats in Egypt , as your second home for work and living, or as u spend holiday in Egypt too,i would like to have expat friends here in Cairo to improve my English (good) or my Spanish (fair)by the way i can help you in learning Arabic too if u would like
by the way i`m Sameh living in Maadi,Cairo,25 old ,anthropology student, and work as a date entry for web site IN real estate company in Degla ,and we can do alot of nice things together, like exchange ideas,have coffee and go out together to some places which have a lot of shows of music , dance and cinema etc 
Thanks
and with my best regards
Yours Sameh


----------

